# FG Kabar 11 3/4"



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Found one for $57.20 shipped new from MGO






Should be in the mail Monday


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

KBAR is on my list of toys to get. Can't decide if I want the stacked leather handle, or something like the one you show.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Get the D2 extreme made from u guessed it D2 tool Steel


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The leather stacked one is double edged, a no no in the Mitten State

This one matched my outfit.:cupcake:

Otherwise the Western W49 knife means business





Mines still sharp and hasn't seen a stone


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Get the D2 extreme made from u guessed it D2 tool Steel


KBAR site says $180, Amazon says $101. Not a bad deal.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> The leather stacked one is double edged, a no no in the Mitten State


My dad's is leather stacked and is single edged. His is the traditional USMC knife.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Leather on a working knife tends to absorb odors

I have a case with leather handle, it smells like dead deer.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Get it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Paid for it around lunchtime today and I have tracking on it since EOD per BPS(her user name)

The W49 has a $84.96 price tag on the box, it's getting hard to read after 20 some years

Closer to 25


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Leather on a working knife tends to absorb odors
> 
> I have a case with leather handle, it smells like dead deer.


I bet that smells heavenly. Odors, stains, and liquids making it slippery is what makes me think about synthetic handles. I should get a badass Bowie knife too. I do live in SA after all.....


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I have the 8" black one. Pretty damn nice for the money.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Now that's a knife!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I am a knife guy I collet them and I have a western ww49 it's great I have it strapped to my BOB , with a survival knife .


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Unless you intend to 100 mph tape a day/night flare to the sheath, or use it primarily in a salt water environment, ditch the hard sheath and replace it with: link KA-BAR Knives, Inc. - Accessories > Cordura® Sheath for Knives with 7" Blade - Hardcore Lives. Hardcore Knives.
For woodland/survival the cordura sheath with kydex liner is far more practical. JMHO.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

As soon as I make my kydex press I'll just make one. I did lots of vac and hard forming as well as injection molds in my past life, but I just can find the time anymore.........


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Unless you intend to 100 mph tape a day/night flare to the sheath, or use it primarily in a salt water environment, ditch the hard sheath and replace it with: link KA-BAR Knives, Inc. - Accessories > Cordura® Sheath for Knives with 7" Blade - Hardcore Lives. Hardcore Knives.
> For woodland/survival the cordura sheath with kydex liner is far more practical. JMHO.


That sheath comes with the $100 Kabar, maybe I need 2 Kabars


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

For $40 it's probably worth your while to pick up the KaBar cordura sheath to use during the interim, once you get everything else together you can always put it aside as a collection piece. JMHO. Never meet anyone with to many Kabar's! :lol:


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I own several KaBars and think they are a pretty good knife in either polymer or leather stacked handle. 

I recently bought a KaBar neck knife. Nice knife, the handle is to short and they probably could have made it a bit longer without hurting its functionality or aesthetics. 

Looking back I probably would have been happier if I'd spent a bit more and bought a 3/4 KaBar instead of the neck knife.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

These are usable
Utica® Crush™ Hangin' Around His and Her Neck Knives

1/2 the price of AmaScam

I just take my handy dandy heat gun and mold the plastic a bit tighter for retention sake

I don't want the sum batch falling out while wrastling


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a Becker Necker too, it is a pretty nice neck knife with the addition of Micarta scales the short handle is not as noticeable. 

I'm starting to warm up to the idea of Kydex sheaths, especially those that come with some KaBar knives. 

Lace holes and strap slots around the edges of the KaBar sheath make it a snap to para cord or strap the sheath to about anything one would want to strap or lash a sheath to. 

I'm not shilling for KaBar, just sayin that their Kydex sheaths have some nice features, features that one doesn't normally encounter with leather or ballistic nylon.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mines headed for MOLLE
ATS Tactical Gear - ATS War Belt by ATS

That in RG color


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I already have a condor MOLLE belt in desert tan...seems fitting since I live on a desert...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Mines headed for MOLLE
> ATS Tactical Gear - ATS War Belt by ATS
> 
> That in RG color


Now if I could just remember where I put the War Belt at?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

If it's day time just pop the end without the bumps and follow the smoke to your belt. If it's dark, feel around until you find the end with the bumps on the cap and pop it. Old Guy remedial memory training. :lol:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I need a A.L.I.C.E. LBE rig to go with my Large A.L.I.C.E.Ruck and M1 Kahrbine, just to be fashionable you know.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Kahrbine shoots better at 25 yards than ALL my AR's, I might just be feeling the BERN though, over my trump card


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

if you really want be badass get a Karambit you can gut a SOB in a blink of an eye with one of these


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Karambit, really?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Karambits | BUDK.com - Knives & Swords At The Lowest Prices!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

You could just ditch the belt and mount the knife to the AR 
Picatinny Rail Knife Mount - WOLFHAWK HP Tanto Blade


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?q=M16...=zszVVp34NITdmwGQ6YPABw#imgrc=vslTI3IJB6CZQM:


----------

